# 1971Ford 3400



## rpomerle1 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a Ford 3400 tractor with a problem. When I put it in gear and let out the clutch it is very slow to move, on flat ground it will slowly take off and then drive as normal. If on an incline it will not even move in 1st gear. Any thoughts...I use it to clear snow in the winter and i don't believe it will move much snow running like this.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Does this tractor have the Power Shift transmission?


----------



## rpomerle1 (Sep 3, 2008)

Not real sure what a power shift transmission is. Is there a way I could find out. It has a clutch and 8 forward a 4 reverse gears.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you have the 3400 Industrial tractor with the dual range transmission. Does this tractor have a hydraulic power reverser? Pretty much a lever that allow you to change direction when you actuate it one way or the other?


----------



## rpomerle1 (Sep 3, 2008)

It is the 3400 industrial tractor... as far as having a hydraulic power reverser...i'm not sure what that is. I'm not a real tractor smart guy...know how to drive it and thats about all. It has a high and low range.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not real familiar with these tractor but if the high low range is done throught a clutch pack type intermediate transmission, something in side the one of more of the clutch packs could be causing it to slip or loose pressure, like a blow seal or o-ring.


----------

